# Soy & Garlic Chicken Wings



## fishaholic (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, I don't want to be the guy that always takes takes takes and never gives back. I know I'm new, but I will hopefully start out by sharing my 10 Year old daughter's favorite recipe. The root of this goes back to when I was a young kid. My mom always allowed us to pick whatever we wanted for our birthday dinner, so I carried that along to my two girls. While one picks a Bucket of KFC, Mac-n-cheese and Corn on the cob. My other makes me work. She always makes me Do my Soy and Garlic Chicken wings and Green Beans. So here's the recipes.....Forgive me if the terminology is wrong 

Soy and Garlic Chicken Wings
1 part Soy Sauce
1 part vegetable oil
Garlic Powder to taste

Seperate Wing Tips and throw away. Cut and separate drummette and wingette. Mix enough soy and oil to cover the wings in a deep baking dish (I use a covered roaster pan) Shake in as much garlic powder as you wish (you can never have too much garlic imho). Bake at 350 mixing ocassionally to ensure wings cook as evenly as possible in soy and oil mixture. It usually takes about 45 min to cook thorougly could be more or less depending on the size of the wings you used. This recipe came from my mother and she uses a step that I omit, you can try it either way. mix ketchup with the oil/soy sauce to thicken up, the wings will be less greasy this way and you will have a saucier wing.

Green Beans

1lb FRESH green beans (don't bother with canned or frozen)
2 Shallots
4 Cloves of Garlic
1 tbsp of Bacon grease (olive oil for those health conscious) 

wash and snap green beans. Heat bacon grease in a 10-12" frying pan. Finely chop Garlic and Coarsely Chop Shallots and add to grease. Saute for a couple minutes until shallots are tender, add green beans and saute for a few more minutes (until desired doneness, I prefer very crunchy green beans). Serve hot, salt and pepper to taste.

These two are HITS no matter when or who I make them for. But remember to use fresh green beans. We've tried it with frozen and they just aren't the same...and god forbid I would never even consider attempting this with canned green beans.


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

These sound really good! Thanks for sharing, I don't eat red meat so I'm always looking for Chicken and seafood dishes.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Mmmmmm does sound delish  My mum always made wings like that too (no ketchup). I'd add that lining your baking tray with foil can save on washing time later on.
But hey don't throw your wing tips away - toss them in a freezer bag and use for stock.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I make a similar dish, with the addition of a tablespoon or two of freshly grated ginger root. I bake in the oven during winter, but let marinate an hour or so and grill when the weather allows. Works well on drumsticks, too. Oh, and if you like a bit of heat, a good sploosh of Sriracha sauce is a nice touch.

mjb.


----------

